# new to IBS.



## cherroy (May 22, 2009)

Hello, i was diagnosed about 2 weeks ago with IBS-C but i have been suffering from it for the past 3-4 years, im about to turn 21.I had to drop out of university last October, i was only in my course for 3 weeks before the pains got too much and i had to leave







.I was just wondering what helps you all cope, for the past 3 years i have been to scared to go get a job because i was in too much pain. But now im a bit more concerned, as i am surposed to be going back to university this september and i am surposed to move into my own place at the end of summer with my girlfriend and 2 friends, but im even more concerned about getting a job / moving out because now i am on treatment for the IBS i have no idea when im about to need the toilet, it litrally happens instantly, 1 minute im walking down the street feeling ok, and the next minute im running shop to shop trying to find a toilet !.Its scaring me to much to take risks and its stoping me from even leaving the house, if this keeps up ill loose my girlfriend, loose whats left of my friends, and end up homless. If any of you can give me some tips on how you "cope" with it then please let me know, all ideas are helpfull


----------



## clearskes (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey, i was in the exact same boat as you a couple of years back..... i was starting college and i had to quit cause my IBS was becoming to sore. I have IBS-A which is the pain dominant version with more of diarhea that constiation. I've had it since i was 15 and i am now turning 22 in a couple of months. It is a hard thing to deal with and i'm still no where near being painfree or healthy... but there are things that can help. First you need to keep a diary of all the food and drink that you have. You need to try and find out the things that can trigger your IBS. For me... its white bread, pasta, cheese, fizzy drinks, any alchohol and many many more things. The faster you figure out what can trigger it, the easier and even better you will feel. Also.... being at uni you will begin to feel stressed out which again can be a major factor in IBS. You need to find ways of de stressing yourself.... such as homopathic medicine and teas, taking some time for yourself to chill out and also exercise is a good way of relaxing.I hope this helps youLaura


----------



## kbeach (May 29, 2009)

It's great that you found out so soon. I still do not have a medical diagnosis of IBS but have been living with these symptoms for almost 10 years now. I am 27 and made it through many years of college so I don't see a problem with you doing it either. Most of my episodes are stress related and I didn't realize it until almost 1 year ago. Even the slightest changes cause an upset. Now I have a breathing regimen and I try to find things to keep me occupied. Reading a book, doing a crossword and just sitting and thinking, napping helps to but at 21 I know you want to move. It is an adjustment and it isn't going to stop all you can do is find out what triggers it and try to stay away. I no longer eat dairy or greasy fried foods which I miss but I would rather miss the bathroom more. Hope this helps.


----------

